

Enabling BIOS options on a live server with no rebooting - ice799
http://timetobleed.com/enabling-bios-options-on-a-live-server-with-no-rebooting/

======
jacquesm
This sets a configuration register in a chipset.

Changing bios options usually involves changing the nvram or flash data the
bios maintains its settings in, that's a different thing altogether.

~~~
ice799
Indeed - but flipping the "DCA on" switch in the BIOS sets the bits in these
registers.

So it is different, but it does the same thing.

